# Deron Williams information from the Fan (7-01-08)



## upstate blazer (May 24, 2006)

Not sure if anybody heard this, but I was watching Suke and Isaac last night and heard some pretty interesting stuff (not sure if I buy it) regarding Deron Williams. Basically, stemming from a conversation with Jason Quick, it was suggested that Deron resigning this summer with the Jazz may not be such a shoe-in and he may test the free agent waters--something we should be watching intently his month. CP3 is expected to resign soon but Deron is still up in the air, and if he does lean towards testing free agency the Blazers are prepared to go after him. According to Quick, Pritch is prepared to build a dynasty. This wasn't an actual interview, just a recounting of the conversation. Not sure if this has been discussed in the past but I didn't see any threads covering this. As I said, not sure if I buy this, I can't see Deron going away from Utah but it is nice to hear that Pritch isn't content with building just a contender.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

Seems like the same thing Quick has been saying. Of course we will go after him if he is available, and assuming we have the cap space. 

The question really gets on Paul Allen, because he could potentially have 4 max guys, and I would even say that if Bayless reached his potential, he could be a max player as well or close to that (ex. Davis and Arenas).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

Its all speculation. They probably got the info from ESPN. ESPN.com said that Deron may wait to sign an extension because Boozer could bail to Miami and that Deron may not want to be stuck in a deal with a team that may loose its 2nd best player. It said that if Boozer leaves, then Okur would also bail. Deron wouldnt want to be stuck with Harpring, Millsap, and AK47.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

He will be restricted, if he decides not to sign with Utah (which will be a shocker, I suspect he will be back in Utah) - so any kind of deal for him would either be matched or a sign and trade will need to happen - so I suspect that if Deron does come here (so unlikely) - at least Bayless, Outlaw and pieces will have to go out...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*



> Of course we will go after him if he is available, and assuming we have the cap space.


exactly. Of course we will go after D-Will if he doesn't re-sign. It would be foolish not to, as imo, he is a top 3 PG (probably actually my favorite PG).

But its just not going to happen, imo.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

I don't believe it would be this year they are talking about. I believe he would go through the period of being restricted, and if he didn't sign an offer sheet during that period, it would allow the Blazers to pursue him next year as a unrestricted free agent. If the Blazers were going to go after him this year, they would have to clear off some cap space fast.


----------



## upstate blazer (May 24, 2006)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*



MrJayremmie said:


> exactly. Of course we will go after D-Will if he doesn't re-sign. It would be foolish not to, as imo, he is a top 3 PG (probably actually my favorite PG).
> 
> But its just not going to happen, imo.


I agree, it's a no-brainer. . .what I found interesting was that it sounded like the blazers were expecting that this could happen and are already prepared to make a move.

Interesting stuff if this indeed happens, seeing D-Will with BRoy LMA and GO would be too much for me to even fathom.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

I listen to a lot of sports talk radio here in Utah, and there has never been any mention of anything remotely close to that. I have heard quotes from everyone and it all seems like a formality that a deal will be done before he leaves for Vegas later this month. I wish it were true, but I would be shocked. Man that would absolutely freak out this whole community. It would be fun.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*



chairman said:


> I listen to a lot of sports talk radio here in Utah, and there has never been any mention of anything remotely close to that. I have heard quotes from everyone and it all seems like a formality that a deal will be done before he leaves for Vegas later this month. I wish it were true, but I would be shocked. Man that would absolutely freak out this whole community. It would be fun.



Does it seem like a formality, see the one thing I notice is that all the other major players that can be extended, have been. Already done. Sealed. Signed. Delivered. Even guys switching teams already. Why isn't his deal done yet?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

When did the Mariners station have time to talk about the Blazers? Was there a rain delay or something? 7th inning stretch?

-Pop


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*



hasoos said:


> I don't believe it would be this year they are talking about. I believe he would go through the period of being restricted, and if he didn't sign an offer sheet during that period, it would allow the Blazers to pursue him next year as a unrestricted free agent. If the Blazers were going to go after him this year, they would have to clear off some cap space fast.



he is still on the last year of his rookie deal this season. if he doesn't sign an extension he would be a restricted FA in 2009. he can't be unrestricted until 2010, and obviously he's not going to risk an 80-100 million extension playing 2 full years at just 5-6 mil per just because he doesn't like his team.

if hypothetically he has decided he doesn't want to stay in utah (which he has already said is not the case) the only way we would ever get him is in a very expensive (as in having to give up one of our big 3) sign/trade bidding war with other teams.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*



hasoos said:


> Does it seem like a formality, see the one thing I notice is that all the other major players that can be extended, have been. Already done. Sealed. Signed. Delivered. Even guys switching teams already. Why isn't his deal done yet?


I think that Larry Miller, the owner of the Jazz being in the hospital is a factor and that Deron is on vacation is a factor. Neither seems too worried. But we can hold out hope. Not that I think we will get Deron, I just wouldn't mind seeing his go east.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

I guess since they're probably getting smokes in the "breaking news" department (I won't guess at the ratings, since thats not what "matters" to station managers apparently, it's how much money they bring in), they have to rely on Jason "CBA? You mean the Continental Basketball Association?" Quick for their breaking news.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

Everything would have to go a certain way for us to sign him as a FA in 2010.

As I understand it, Boozer has a player option after this coming season for 09-10. He would have to decline it and sign somewhere else, leaving Deron unhappy.

There's no way we'd be able to sign Deron next summer in '09 because Utah would certainly match an offer sheet. Williams would have to accept a qualifying offer to play at $6.6 mil in hopes of getting his big payday the next summer in 2010, and telling Utah he just wants to test the FA waters.

In summer 2010 is when Brandon's and LaMarcus' rookie contracts are up or else they could also become an unrestricted FA in 2011. So the only way I see it is if we signed Deron in that summer of 2010 as an unrestricted FA BEFORE we max out Brandon and LaMarcus.

And I don't even know if that's possible.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

Man, we are goddamned greedy bunch.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*

It sure would be nice if the title of the thread gave you an idea of what its about.

From ESPN.com


> No Urgency
> 
> Deron Williams | Jazz
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: last night on 1080 the fan*



B_&_B said:


> It sure would be nice if the title of the thread gave you an idea of what its about.
> 
> From ESPN.com


Happy?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

:lol:
Love it!
:yay:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

Let's try a little math here.If Williams takes an extension he'll make around 14 or 15 million next season.If he turns it down he'll make 5 million.If he took the extension he'd get a 10% pay increase in 2009-2010...15.5 to 16.5 million.If he refused the extension and played for the QO he'd make 6.6 million in 2009-2010.

So essentially Williams has to choose between making 30 million(or more) in the next two years or making 11 million in the next two years.He's going to lose perhaps 20 million dollars if he does that.In fact by the time those two years are up it's possible that noone will think he's a MAX player.He could have a career threatening injury or he could simply have a couple of bad years.

Noone has ever refused a MAX extension offer.Lucca Brazzi may as well have a gun to the back of your head.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



Diable said:


> So essentially Williams has to choose between making 30 million(or more) in the next two years or making 11 million in the next two years.He's going to lose perhaps 20 million dollars if he does that.


While I doubt he will not take the max - your math is wrong.

The extension is for after next year, he is still on his rookie contract this upcoming year and can become a restricted. Once he is restricted - he can choose between accepting the qualifying offer for one year to become a free agent the year after or accepting a mx deal that another team will offer him that Utah can match. Since this is a max deal without bird rights - it is a little smaller than the max deal Utah can give him - but it is not $20m less. Of course, he can also force a sign&trade with Utah for a max deal at his "bird rights" max.

So, in short - the math is wrong, but the conclusion is not.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



Diable said:


> Let's try a little math here.If Williams takes an extension he'll make around 14 or 15 million next season.If he turns it down he'll make 5 million.If he took the extension he'd get a 10% pay increase in 2009-2010...15.5 to 16.5 million.If he refused the extension and played for the QO he'd make 6.6 million in 2009-2010.
> 
> So essentially Williams has to choose between making 30 million(or more) in the next two years or making 11 million in the next two years.He's going to lose perhaps 20 million dollars if he does that.In fact by the time those two years are up it's possible that noone will think he's a MAX player.He could have a career threatening injury or he could simply have a couple of bad years.



doesn't really change your point, but he's still on his rookie deal in 08/09 so an extension wouldn't kick in until 09/10.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

I'm still a "big baby".  :biggrin:


If Deron wants to win, then he should NOT sign the extension so he can sign (or be traded) with us! We all know we'll be kickin' some Jazz butt with or without Deron in a year or so. 

from espn.com


> Extension Not A 'Done Deal Yet'
> Deron Williams | Jazz
> After meeting Wednesday with Jazz GM Kevin O'Connor, Deron Williams came away hopeful a contract extension could be finalized in the coming days, although Williams did express some concerns about the Jazz going forward.
> "Things went well," Williams said. "It's not a done deal yet, but some things just got to be ironed out, some things we're going back and forth on, so hopefully it can keep progressing from there."
> ...


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

I read that this morning B&B. The contract extension isn't as sure a thing as some of us thought, eh?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



B_&_B said:


> I'm still a "big baby".  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> If Deron wants to win, then he should NOT sign the extension so he can sign (or be traded) with us! We all know we'll be kickin' some Jazz butt with or without Deron in a year or so.
> ...


There is an opening here. Many are saying that they expect Boozer to opt out. And Sloan isn't getting any younger. If Deron really wants to win for years to come, the he should be cautious about re-signing. 

Whereever he plays, he will be at a max, or close to a max salary. The only issues is where he will work for that salary. 

What is he waiting for? Jazz to extend Boozer and Sloan? It sounds like they can't extend Boozer until he opts out, which wouldn't be until the end of the year. Boozer has already shown that he could surprise a team and move on. They just extended Sloan for one year--why not more?

Sounds like a good time to start floating the Boozer to Miami rumors again.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

So Salt Lake would be more likely to find out, at this point, what Boozer's intentions are. If they feel he (Boozer) may leave, shouldn't they deal him (Boozer) now and get a valuable player locked up to replace him?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



Crimson the Cat said:


> So Salt Lake would be more likely to find out, at this point, what Boozer's intentions are. If they feel he (Boozer) may leave, shouldn't they deal him (Boozer) now and get a valuable player locked up to replace him?


Didn't Cleveland try to do that? And look where it got them.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

Then they should deal Boozer now for a qualified replacement that's locked up for ... say ... 3 or more seasons. That would show Williams that they're serious about "winning". Isn't that the approach you'd take if you were SLC?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



Crimson the Cat said:


> Then they should deal Boozer now for a qualified replacement that's locked up for ... say ... 3 or more seasons. That would show Williams that they're serious about "winning". Isn't that the approach you'd take if you were SLC?


In theory, but who are you going to get? I think I'd be on the horn with Miami (for Beasley and change) or some other team that thinks they can win now if they only had a post presence (Chicago for Deng+?).

But, they may just have to play it out. There is a chance Boozer will stay and the Jazz can pay him more than anyone else. I would extend Sloan and tell Deron that you are going to max Boozer when the time comes, so it is up to him.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

I don't think it'll happen, of course, but if Deron Williams wanted to go elsewhere (if Boozer and potentially Okur leave, as they have the option, being on the Jazz wouldn't be all that tempting), it might be possible to work a sign and trade with Utah. If Portland went after him, Bayless would of course be expendable. If Bayless had had an excellent rookie season, he might be a very valuable trade chip. Throw in Outlaw and a first round pick...it's possible.

I don't spend my time thinking about these things, since I find it highly unlikely, but since it's being talked about, it's fun to speculate.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



Diable said:


> Let's try a little math here.If Williams takes an extension he'll make around 14 or 15 million next season.If he turns it down he'll make 5 million.If he took the extension he'd get a 10% pay increase in 2009-2010...15.5 to 16.5 million.If he refused the extension and played for the QO he'd make 6.6 million in 2009-2010.
> 
> So essentially Williams has to choose between making 30 million(or more) in the next two years or making 11 million in the next two years.He's going to lose perhaps 20 million dollars if he does that.In fact by the time those two years are up it's possible that noone will think he's a MAX player.He could have a career threatening injury or he could simply have a couple of bad years.
> 
> Noone has ever refused a MAX extension offer.Lucca Brazzi may as well have a gun to the back of your head.


That's nice and all, but if he become an unrestricted free agent, he gets paid what a team pays him, which is probably whatever they can clear off the cap, and he might have a better chance for a ring, than having to go into the playoffs with Carlos "Big *****" Boozer waiting to take a couple of games off.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

Question:

Williams does not sign an extention. Next year as a restricted free agent, the Blazers offer him a 1 year contract for the max. Utah can and does match. Then 2010, Deron can sign anywhere for the max (provided the team offering has cap space). Does that work?

Because that way Deron gets max money next year and can still pick his team . . . as long as that team has cap room. He really doesn't lose taht much money in this process.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



It's_GO_Time said:


> Question:
> 
> Williams does not sign an extention. Next year as a restricted free agent, the Blazers offer him a 1 year contract for the max. Utah can and does match. Then 2010, Deron can sign anywhere for the max (provided the team offering has cap space). Does that work?
> 
> Because that way Deron gets max money next year and can still pick his team . . . as long as that team has cap room. He really doesn't lose taht much money in this process.





if he's dumb enough to leave 50+ million on the table while playing out the next 2 full seasons on one year deals i wouldn't want him.

if he doesn't want to stay in utah it will end in a long-term deal sign/trade.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



crowTrobot said:


> if he's dumb enough to leave 50+ million on the table while playing out the next 2 full seasons on one year deals i wouldn't want him.
> 
> if he doesn't want to stay in utah it will end in a long-term deal sign/trade.


Well there are some risks, but it's not like he is leaving on the table for others. He will get that money, it will just take a couple of years to sign on to it. And during that time, he still picking up a cool 20M, give or take a couple. ( But I get that most would not pass on a guarentee thing right now). 

Note: CP, Paul and Wade passed on bigger contract (leaving money on the table) in hopes of bigger money in the future

Boy would I love to live in a world where I talk about a couple million being a fraction of my salary . . .


----------



## little_friend (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*

Deron wants to make sure the team is faithful in keeping the pieces that go along with him before committing long-term. The Jazz would be stupid to let this summer pass without convincing D-Wil to extend. bigIF he doesn't, next year, NW rival Portland have all the budget for him. Even so, Blazers may spend their cap for a max SF (dont know whos available) instead, especially when the Roy/Bayless/Rudy backcourt of combo guards shows promise next year and defy convention. 

the future of the West: Utah, NO, Lakers, Blazers


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



It's_GO_Time said:


> Well there are some risks, but it's not like he is leaving on the table for others. He will get that money, it will just take a couple of years to sign on to it. And during that time, he still picking up a cool 20M, give or take a couple. ( But I get that most would not pass on a guarentee thing right now).


still on his rookie deal. only makes 5 this year.



> Note: CP, Paul and Wade passed on bigger contract (leaving money on the table) in hopes of bigger money in the future


you mean lebron, paul, and wade? they all signed 4 year max extensions with a year left on their rookie deals. not sure if a 5th year is even possible under nba rules, but even if it is they're taking 65 mil and gambling ~18 on career degrading or ending injury. if deron plays this year without an extension he's taking 5 mil and gambling 60.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



crowTrobot said:


> still on his rookie deal. only makes 5 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean lebron, paul, and wade? they all signed 4 year max extensions with a year left on their rookie deals. not sure if a 5th year is even possible under nba rules, but even if it is they're taking 65 mil and gambling ~18 on career degrading or ending injury. if deron plays this year without an extension he's taking 5 mil and gambling 60.


Wade and LeBron and I think Bosh too, signed 4 year guaranteed MAX extentions when they could have signed for 6 years. They left 2 years MAX money on the table.

They also got an ETO, Player opt out after 3 years.

So they only made a 3 year commitment to the team, allowing them the option to get out a lot sooner than if they had signed a standard 6 year deal.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



Masbee said:


> Wade and LeBron and I think Bosh too, signed 4 year guaranteed MAX extentions when they could have signed for 6 years. They left 2 years MAX money on the table.



i was under the impression 5 years is max a player under contract for the coming season can be extended and only FA can sign 6 year deals. so those guys only left 1 year on the table, not 2.

here's an old article on stoudemire's extension that seems to confirm that
http://www.insidehoops.com/stoudemire-extension-100305.shtml

if you know of link that says otherwise i'd be interested


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Deron Williams information (RE: B&B is a big baby)*



crowTrobot said:


> i was under the impression 5 years is max a player under contract for the coming season can be extended and only FA can sign 6 year deals. so those guys only left 1 year on the table, not 2.
> 
> here's an old article on stoudemire's extension that seems to confirm that
> http://www.insidehoops.com/stoudemire-extension-100305.shtml
> ...


You are correct, players on rookie contracts that sign extensions in between their 3rd and 4th season(like Lebron/Wade/Bosh etc) can only be extended 5 years, so that the last year of their rookie contract plus the 5 year extension equals the 6 year maximum of contracts allowed.

To take this even further, Lebron/Wade/Bosh were all very savvy to have created opt out years when they did, because under the CBA they are all eligible for an increase in the maximum contract they can receive after 7 years as NBA pros. All of them have opt outs after their 7th year, when they are eligible for maximum contracts worth 30% of the salary cap. 

The cap now is 58.5mil, will likely go to 61mil next year, and the following offseason when they can all opt out it will likely have raised to approx 64mil (probably slightly more, but that's a pretty number to use). So all 3 are eligible for maximum contacts that are worth 30% of that or 19.2ish million in starting salary. So by opting out, they can all make an additional 2 million above what they are slated to make (17.14mil) with the raises in their current contracts. So they make more immediately and with more raises, continue to make more for the rest of their careers.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

If we want ANY chance at signing Deron Williams we all better hope that the Jazz somehow tank this year and finish below or around .500 AND Boozer Bolts to Miami.

That's the only scenario where i think Deron Williams might consider leaving in the near future.


----------

